# Gabitril



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My psychiatrist has prescribed a new antiseizure medication that apparently works as an antianxiety as well. Anybody heard of Gabitril? I've only taken it for a few days and my anxiety is better but wouldn't you know, my bowels feel sluggish and I'm IBS-C. For me it's one of the worst side effects I could have with a new med which is why I am paranoid about trying new meds!! Maybe this is in my mind because that's what I'm afraid of? I'd like to heard about anyone else's experience with this med if anyone else has taken it! Thanks, Tiss


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

Hi Tiss...yes, my sister takes Gabitril for anxiety along with effexor XR...she the Gabitril takes away the anxiety before she has a chance to think of something to cause it...Ive considered taking it myself.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

4willlie, that is so weird what you said about your sister because it is sort of the same way with me. It's like, I feel calmer and I don't know why and I almost am trying to make myself feel anxious again. Neurotic I guess!!! I think my body is so used to feeling anxious that NOT feeling anxious causes anxiety for me. Anyway, after belly aching about my bowels feeling sluggish I went very normally today so I think that's an example of anxiety that I usually have that I didn't need to have. I'm probably not making a bit of sense but it's hard to pin down how I'm NOTfeeling. How much gabitril is your sister taking? I am taking 1mg at night right now and if I tolerate that in a week my Dr. wants me to go up to 2mg at night. I understand the doseages vary greatly from person to person. I am extremely sensitive to all medications so he started me out on a lower than normal doseage and I'm already responding. People that are using it for antiseizure medication take up to 54mg/day! Has it helped your sister's sleep too? I don't think it's affected my sleep but I seem to feel better during the day and have had more energy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't know what her dosage is. I know she has had a horrible time with insomnia over the years and takes a seperate drug for that. She has depression and anxiety, whereas I have mainly anxiety with dysthymia (minor cycling depression). I only take Buspar but am considering a low dose trial of Gabitril. I, like you, am VERY sensitive to medications. I have to take a lower than normal dose of most everything. So I would likely do the 1 mg thing as well...I would be interesting in knowing how it works for you and after you get used to it, how it effects your colonic motility...willie


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I should know this from your posts but I can't remember if you're D or C, or both? I'll let you know how I progress. I don't want anything that messes with my bowel function. I work too damn hard everyday just keeping things halfway normal!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

I know what you mean...I tend to be a "C" type.Keep me posted...good luck.


----------

